# Boat Question



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Got a question for the P&S audience. I'll be in the VA beach area around July 14th for a bachelor party. Needless to say booze and strippers will be involved saturday night, however there are 9 of us and we'd like to try and go charter fishing. Problem is that everyone who runs the service is either a 6 pack license or is a head boat targeting croakers. I can't afford 2 boats and I can catch spots and croakers on my own. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Book a 6 pack cuase 9 of you aren't getting up in the AM on time.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

odds are Lip is right !! 

you wont find any decant strippers in va beach, plus they cant get nekid, portsmouth is better because at least they go topless.......you want a real strip club go to headlites in eliz city NC

sorry i cant help ya on the boat,we could take mine but i have never took more than 5 buddys......

oh heres the info :
*Headlights 
440 N Hughes Blvd 
Elizabeth City, NC 
Phone: 252.331.1310*


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

6 of 9 might make it book er up!
i cant even get my crew outta bed at 530am so we end up finding full lots


----------

